# Grafikkarten extra Stromanschluss?



## Pheselo (24. September 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

Also ich bin mit meinem PC recht zufrieden und kann auch alle Spiele spielen und ohne Grafik-Laggs oder sonstigem auf höchster Grafik.. Nur kommt meine jetztige Grafikkarte ( GeForce 8400 GS) mit meiner Auflösung von 1440x900 manchmal nicht sooo gut klar bezieungsweise nur bei Warhammer...So nun willl ich Warhammer als mein einzigstes Spiel spielen. So ich denke darüber nach mir eine 8800 GT 256 (oder 512 mir egal ^^) holen oder eine 9600GT 256 nur damit das spiel ein bisschen besser funkt und ich auch ne bessere habe ( find ich schon vom Namen besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

So also nur sagt ein Freund von mir das manche bzw die neueren einen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss am Mainboard benötigen...So meine letzendliche Frage ist folgende:
Hat eine 8400GS so einen Anschluss oder nicht?

( Ich bin kein PC-Profi-Schrauber aber ein totaler Noch-nie-angefasst-und-nie-gesehen-PC-von innen-Newbie auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Könntet ihr mir das sagen ( aufmachen bei meinem PC ist nicht so leicht da er in einem kleinen Schacht extra fürn PC steht und nur zum nachgucken lohnt nicht (ist ein Fertig-PC deswegen weiß ich dat nicht^^))?

So nun Danke schonmal für Antworten und Hilfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG Pheselo


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2008)

_Die Karte kenne ich selber nicht , aber hab einfach mal bei Google geschaut und (MEINER Meinung nach) seh ich da keinen extra Stromanschluss , korrigiert micht wenn ich falsch liege :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## German Psycho (24. September 2008)

ich hab davon gehört dass es sowas geben soll ... 

und die abgebildete karte ist ja nun bloss von einer seite zu sehen. wo liegt aber das problem bei der sache. meistens hat das netzteil genung freie anschlüsse. und notfalls gibt es auch entsprechende verteiler die man nutzen kann.


----------



## painschkes (24. September 2008)

_Sie ist von vorne zu sehen , wo die Anschlüsse sind? Kann gerne auch ein Bild von hinten suchen , Ich denke sie hat keinen extra Anschluss.. kann mich wie gesagt auch irren :-)_


----------



## Tandrox (24. September 2008)

Da hat dein Kumpel recht, manche werden von innen, also hinen an der Karte mit einm 4P Stecker mit Strom versorgt.(Das sind aber meistens AGP-Grakas!)
Entwerder hat dein NT schon so einen oder du müsstest dir den für 2&#8364;kaufen(Adapter).Manche Grakas haben den Adapter auch schon dabei.

mfg


----------



## xTaR (24. September 2008)

Für WAR solltest du dir schon eine HD4850 für 125€ gönnen. Die braucht einen 6 Pin PCIe Express Anschluss. Bring deinen PC mal in den örtlichen Fachhandel , der weiß was das ist und kann dir auch sagen ob das dein PC hat.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. September 2008)

für meine ATI Redoan X1650 musste ich auch strom von mein NT nehmen hatte zum glück noch ein stecker über^^ , manche PCIe Grafikkarten brauchen auch extra storm vom NT


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2008)

Also.. Meine 8800 GT will n 6-Pin Stecker haben... Ich würde dir allgemein die Tagan PipeRock Netzteile empfehlen, die sind recht praktisch - auch wenn deine Graka keinen extra Anschluss will - und haben für so gut wie alles verschiedene Anschlüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (24. September 2008)

ja, danke erstmal für die antworten ^^
ja mein freund meinte das dieser anschluss am Mainboard festgeschweis wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
öhm naja    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wasn wenn dat ding da nicht ist, könnte ich dann trotzdem ne neue Graka kaufen und sie auch benutzen ohne diesen stecker ? 

Naja danke nochmals für diese Antworten und vielleicht auch folgende Antowrten ^^.


----------



## EspCap (24. September 2008)

Pheselo schrieb:


> ja, danke erstmal für die antworten ^^
> ja mein freund meinte das dieser anschluss am Mainboard festgeschweis wäre
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte? Also die Grafikkarten die extra Strom wollen, wollen den in der Regel vom Netzteil direkt haben^^
Ohne Extrastrom wird die höchstwarscheinlich nicht funktionieren, wenn ich den meiner nicht gebe wird beim hochfahren nur rumgepiepst wie blöd und ich hab kein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich les gerade erst, dass du ne 8800 GT willst, die wil defintiv Strom, jedenfalls die 1024-Version die ich habe.

Edith hat ein Bild gefunden auf der man den Anschluss sieht, bei der GeForce 8800GT (die in dem Bild ist von Sparkle, aber 8800GT ist 8800 GT strombezüglich ; ) )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Dass eine so leistungsstarke Grafikkarte (ich würde allerdings zur 4850 raten) einen extra Stromanschluss hat, ist normal. Allerdings ist das entsprechende Kabel bestimmt an deinem Netzteil dran...und wenns ein altes ist: sicherlich ist ein Adapter dabei....also mach dir da keine Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheselo (24. September 2008)

okay danke sehr vielen dank jetzt weiß ich mehr und werde höchstwahrschienlich schaffen ^^ zur not eben n adapter und kabel holen kk danke sehr und viel spaß noch so im leben ^^ 

MfG Pheselo


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Kein Problem, immer wieder gerne.

Und viel Spaß mit der Grafikkarte (need!)


----------



## Aragorn1994 (24. September 2008)

Ich werfe mal meine MEinung mit ein.
Ich habe nun fast 3 Wochen praktikum im Computerfachhandel hitner mir (Repteil Tech Ltd. wems was sagt).

Ich habe bisher nur einmal eine Grafikkarte gesehen die einen Stromanschluss brauchte aber die war dann richtig fett mit 2 Großen Kühlern.
Aber soweit ich weiss brauchen die wenigsten karten das. Also bei dere KArte oben sah ich sowas nicht.
Wie gesagt, also wenn das keine Fette Karte mit 2 lüftern ist oder einem riesengrossen dann glaube ich das nicht.

Was das mit diesen HM so viel kohel ausgeben soll Tja das werde ich nie verstehen.
Mann muss nicht jedes Spiel auf max einstellungen spielen um spass zu haben. Gut es macht mehr spass aber hauütpsache mann kanne s wenigstens spielen auf mittlerer auflösung bis etwas geringerer.
aber das ist meine Meinung.


Gruss aragorn1994


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. September 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal meine MEinung mit ein.
> Ich habe nun fast 3 Wochen praktikum im Computerfachhandel hitner mir (Repteil Tech Ltd. wems was sagt).
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur einmal eine Grafikkarte gesehen die einen Stromanschluss brauchte aber die war dann richtig fett mit 2 Großen Kühlern.
> ...


Hat deine Mama die Bewerbung geschrieben?

Die wirklich leistungsstarken Karten brauchen öfters mal eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung...1-2 6-Pin-Stecker sind da schon mal drin

Und wie du schon sagst, mit geiler Grafik sind die Spiele auch gleich nochmal eine Nummer besser...und noch nie waren Topkomponenten so günstig wie zur Zeit...die Oberklasse gibts schon für 250 Euro...das hat man früher für Mittelklassekarten ausgegeben...und die HD4850 gibts wie esat schon für 125 Euro, und die ist teilweise schneller als die Oberklasse (400€+) aus dem letzten Jahr...also wieso nicht so gute Komponenten benutzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber gurke übrigens derzeit mit einem E4500, 2 GB DDR2-667 und einer 7600GS AGP durch die Welt....und zocken tu ich trotzdem.

btw: 
Spenden in Form von C2D E/X6X00 sowie Grafikkarten der 8600+-Klasse (auch PCI-E) nehme ich gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2008)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal meine MEinung mit ein.
> Ich habe nun fast 3 Wochen praktikum im Computerfachhandel hitner mir (Repteil Tech Ltd. wems was sagt).
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur einmal eine Grafikkarte gesehen die einen Stromanschluss brauchte aber die war dann richtig fett mit 2 Großen Kühlern.
> ...



Deine Meinung sei dir vergönnt. Wenn du für dich sagst, daß dir niedrige Auflösungen und wenig Details reichen, ist das absolut in Ordnung. Dann tut es für dich auch eine billige Grafikkarte.
Was du allerdings bezüglich Stromanschlüssen und Grafikkarten erzählst, ist völlig falsch.

Fast jede Grafikkarte bezieht heute extra Strom vom Netzteil. Die meisten haben einen 6pin-Stecker, Highend hat entweder 2x6pin oder gar 1x6 plus 1x8. So Far!
Du hast also entweder nicht richtig aufgepasst bei deinem Praktikum oder ihr verkauft Karten aus der Steinzeit. Sogar meine uralte 5900 FX bedient sich vom Netzteil.


Achja und noch etwas: Jeder hat sein Hobby. Der eine schraubt am Auto, der andere geht Skifahren und manche sind Hardware-Enthusiasten. Fakt ist, daß jeder für irgendwelchen Müll Geld ausgibt. Dafür geht man auch arbeiten.


----------



## Pheselo (26. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Deine Meinung sei dir vergönnt. Wenn du für dich sagst, daß dir niedrige Auflösungen und wenig Details reichen, ist das absolut in Ordnung. Dann tut es für dich auch eine billige Grafikkarte.
> Was du allerdings bezüglich Stromanschlüssen und Grafikkarten erzählst, ist völlig falsch.
> 
> Fast jede Grafikkarte bezieht heute extra Strom vom Netzteil. Die meisten haben einen 6pin-Stecker, Highend hat entweder 2x6pin oder gar 1x6 plus 1x8. So Far!
> ...



Da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und da ich mein lieber aragorn1994 Warhammer online ein bisschen länger spielen will, möchte ich es auch auf den besten Grafikeinstellungen spielen und so auch geniessen. 

So danke Leute für eure gute Hilfe und vielen Antworten danke sehr 

MfG Pheselo


----------



## Aragorn1994 (28. September 2008)

Entschuldigung aber dieses hat deine mama die Bewerbung geschrieben war völlig überflüssig.

Habe ich geschrieben das wir Gamer PC´s dort bauen...Nein wir bauen Oft auch nur arbeitspc´s und Normale Audio workstation mit weniger guten Grafikkarten.

Von guten Grafikkarten habe ich nie geredet ich sagte nur das ich so eine nicht oft gesehen habe.

Nix für ungut aber da sieht man mal wieder was viele LEute machen.

1 mal verschreiben und schon fängt man an sowas zu schreiben.

Ausserdem wenn du was gegen den text hast lass es an mir aus und binde nicht meine Eltern mit in deine Sprüche ein.

SRY das ich hier das geschrieben habe aber sowas regt mich auf!


----------



## k4k4shi (28. September 2008)

Also um mal Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir reden in der heutigen Zeit ja von PCI-Express, somit haben wir eine Stromversorgung von 75 Watt am Slot, aber da aktuelle Grafikkarten ja jenseits von 75 Warr liegen, kommen besagt 6-Pin oder auch 8-Pin Stcker auf der Grafikkarte hinzu.

Ein 6-pin Anschluss bringt zusätzlich 75 Watt und ein 8-pin 100 Watt.
Geläufig bei kleinen Grafikkarten sind die 6-pin Stecker, da man ja die nötige Leistung so bekommt.

Ich hoffe das klärt endlich deine Frage, wozu und wo diese Stromanschlüsse sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucaard (29. September 2008)

Ums mal Bildlich zu machen

http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/artik...4870-club3d.jpg


Unten Rechts sind die Stromzufuhrbuchsen wie oben beschrieben haben ältere Varianten 1 und noch ältere sogar gar keine.
Da die neuen Grafikkarten aber extremer Stromfresser sind brauchen sie halt auch die dementsprechende Versorgung.

Ontopic:
Für Warhammer,WoW und was es da sonst noch so gibt reicht derzeit ne 8800GT oder in der Leistungsklasse vollkommen aus.
Wer mehr mag dem seis gegöhnt aber bei solchen Spielen allein wäre wohl wie oben beschrieben ein schneller Prozessor, viel RAM und eine möglichste schnelle Festplatte bzw. Anbindung an diese.

Auch wieder in Werten:

Prozessor so um die 5000+ Mhz möglichst darüber
RAM so um die 4GB ( Vorsicht ab 4GB bzw. 4GB RAM sind nur nutzbar mit 64 Bit OS)
Festplatte mit möglichst hoher Lese-,Schreibgeschwindigkeit und Zwischenspeicher


----------



## k4k4shi (29. September 2008)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Prozessor so um die 5000+ Mhz möglichst darüber
> RAM so um die 4GB ( Vorsicht ab 4GB bzw. 4GB RAM sind nur nutzbar mit 64 Bit OS)
> Festplatte mit möglichst hoher Lese-,Schreibgeschwindigkeit und Zwischenspeicher


Wenn du mir jetzt n 5GHz Prozessor zeigst bin ich begeistert und vergiss die AMD 5000+, weil der Realtakt niedriger liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. September 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Also um mal Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz genau so ist es, aber ich habe so die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade bei Fertig-PCs wie der TE einen hat an allen Ecken und Enden gespart wird, so dass z.T. das NT nichtmal mehr einen 4-Pin über hatte. Desshalb würde ich erstmal nachschauen, ob das NT den besagten 6-Pin PCI-E-Stecker hat, anderenfalls brauchst du einen Adapter, eine andere Graka oder ein anderes NT, wobei es eh sein kann, dass das NT an die Leistungsgrenze stößt wenn du von einer 8400 auf eine HD4850 umsteigst.


----------

